# VIRUS/MALAWARE ATTACK



## chainsaw (Jun 4, 2010)

Hi guys,

Wanted to report I had what seemed to be a virus attack at home today-the "do you want to navigate away from this page" prompt, with a supposed scan going in the background-only it wasn't my anti-virus. I was successful shutting down & scanned. This happened a couple months ago when I was surfing, and it took over my whole pc, turned the desktop green, and wanted a credit card number + $49.95 to "fix" the problem it initiated. I couldn't even get to the "go back." Had to wipe the hard drive & start over. This was the same type of attack. Wanted to check in & let you know.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Jun 4, 2010)

We are working diligently on this, chainsaw.

We have been running 2 different ad networks and turned off the one that we thought was causing all of the problems a day or two ago.

It seems that we are still having some issues here and there so we just made a decision to turn off all but text ads for the moment. I am under the impression that you can't hack a text ad.

I am assuming the image/flash based ads will be tested and turned back on if they are found to be clean. Not sure what the actual process will be.

I want to thank everyone for your patience as this is being worked on.


----------



## chainsaw (Jun 9, 2010)

OK Jeff-I just read a Chili review regarding BBQ pit boys-which was the KISS OF DEATH to mention before. Like they were the competition. Now it is ok to post.

Now, I feel like I have contributed to this forum a lot. Mostly what I smoke is ordinary. So I don't have a lot of unusual "q" views.

But I only get 1 or 2 responses to ANYTHING I post. So-does that indicate older members get some special treatment? Or do I just write borin posts? (I am a published author BTW)

I am reminding you of similar negative posts I have read in this vein. Some of which are no longer members because of their belicosity.

Sort of relating to an inappropriate post you commented on.

So what is the scoop? Are my posts that mundane, or do you/ or someone have an agenda? I ask you privately rather than posting it  publically. Remember this is not the first time this has been mentioned in various posts.

Chainsaw


----------



## mythmaster (Jun 9, 2010)

Hey, chainsaw, I'm a tech, and I can help you resolve your virus issues (without charge, lol).  I really don't think that any of the ads here would have caused that, though.  Just PM me if you still need some assistance.


----------



## rbranstner (Jun 9, 2010)

chainsaw said:


> OK Jeff-I just read a Chili review regarding BBQ pit boys-which was the KISS OF DEATH to mention before. Like they were the competition. Now it is ok to post.
> 
> Now, I feel like I have contributed to this forum a lot. Mostly what I smoke is ordinary. So I don't have a lot of unusual "q" views.
> 
> ...


I don't know Jeff personally but  in the time I have been a member of the SMF I have always known Jeff to be nothing but fair to all members of this forum new member, old member paying member or non paying member. So in my experience I don't see any way that Jeff has any kind of agenda that you ask about. I have always felt welcome here and have had nothing but good experiences. Some times our posts get tons of responses and some times they don't get very many. I can't explain why or why not but that's just how it goes and it's nothing to take personal.


----------



## mythmaster (Jun 9, 2010)

Don't feel bad if people don't respond to your posts, and that certainly isn't Jeff's fault.

I've started many-a-thread that everyone blew off.  This is the fastest moving forum on the whole interwebs.

Here's some advice, though -- post PLENTY of pictures from whatever you smoked!  We all like to see that, and we'll definitely compliment you on how awesomely tasty it looks!  And, if you have a question, just phrase it nicely and I can assure you that it will be answered.
 


chainsaw said:


> OK Jeff-I just read a Chili review regarding BBQ pit boys-which was the KISS OF DEATH to mention before. Like they were the competition. Now it is ok to post.
> 
> Now, I feel like I have contributed to this forum a lot. Mostly what I smoke is ordinary. So I don't have a lot of unusual "q" views.
> 
> ...


----------



## richoso1 (Jun 9, 2010)

In regards to your posts, I experience quite the same thing, and often.  I've been here for awhile, and I'm a Mod, but that doesn't sway folks to read/reply to my threads. Pleas don't take it as a personal thing, it's just he way the wind blows.


----------



## scarbelly (Jun 9, 2010)

Rich

I had the same thing just the other day with the DWTS stars pic I posted with Obama and Palin and you were the only one to respond - sometime it just happens that way  - I thought for sure they would be rollin in the ailes on that one


----------



## TulsaJeff (Jun 9, 2010)

I'm not quite sure what to say except that I certainly don't have an agenda and I'm not the one answering the majority of the posts. I have committed to trying to be here a little more since we got the new platform but it is taking a lot of extra effort on my part as I am right smack dab in the middle of a book myself and the publisher wants my manuscript complete here in about 3 weeks..

Will that happen? I hope so but no promises
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Nice to meet a fellow author by the way.. makes me think you might understand my dilemma just a wee bit.

Anyway, as someone has already mentioned, we get so many posts here that some of them no doubt fall through the cracks. I am not entirely sure how to make sure that never happens other than to ask the more experienced folks to keep a really close eye  on things.

I have quite a few threads myself that I have started that have 0 replies or acknowledgments. So in some regards, you may be doing better than me if you have a couple of replies on yours
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I would like for folks to not take this to heart when it happens.. it does not mean we don't like you or that your stuff is mundane. I know personally that I usually have about 10 gazillion things going all at once and the fact that I am able to keep any of them straight is quite a miracle within itself.. something akin to turning water into wine in my opinion... LOL.

I wrote an important email to someone just this morning.. a time sensitive one and just realized this afternoon that I had forgotten to send it and it was just sitting there finished and unsent for the better part of the day.

I can only hope that people can be very forgiving of everyone's busy lifestyles and the only thing I can promise is that I will try to do better in the future. I am sure others will be with me on that as well.

If I hear of anyone getting special treatment around here.. I will treat them badly just to get things back in balance
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Obviously, I'm kidding.

You could always try the "squeaky wheel gets the grease" method. If your first thread don't get a response.. ask again and make it sound urgent in the title. Worth a try anyway.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Jun 9, 2010)

Regarding the malware... we are only running text ads now so it is virtually impossible for any scripting to be happening behind our backs. Shouldn't be having any problems from the SMF now.

Forgot to mention that in my last post.


----------



## tom37 (Jun 9, 2010)

Chainsaw,

Its not you man, I post over on the Miller welding site and it happens over there as well as the Hobart site. I used to think it was my post or the and senior member thing. Its not. I could be the worst at doing this and I apologize in advance.

When I miss a day and come in there may be 100 new post. I am especially bad about scanning the new post list and if it isnt a post I am watching I will go right by it. Not that the new ones are any less important. I know that I miss alot now, since the new format.

Pls dont give up on the site, it takes everyone of us to make it such a good forum.

BTW ...... As far as posting to or about me....... If I dont answer a question or respond. PLEASE PLEASE Private Message me.


----------



## rhankinsjr (Jun 9, 2010)

I'm the same as Tom37... since the switch I find it hard to look thru all the new posts... if it isn't on the first page of the "new posts" I won't see it now that read posts don't go away and I'm too lazy to look pages back.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Don't let it get you down, once all the kinks are worked out of the new software and everyone that's still here gets over the learning curve things will pick up again and you will get more replies.


----------



## solaryellow (Jun 9, 2010)

TulsaJeff said:


> Regarding the malware... we are only running text ads now so it is virtually impossible for any scripting to be happening behind our backs. Shouldn't be having any problems from the SMF now.
> 
> Forgot to mention that in my last post.


And I for one thank you for it. Since changing over to text only ads I have not seen my browser hijacked by ad or spyware. To qualify this, I am a network engineer and security officer for my company and fell victim to browser redirection more than a few times here despite Mythmaster's claims. My linux machines running FireFox never had an issue but my work machines (Windoze doncha know) with IE were hijacked more than once where I was forced to End Task on IE. Unfortunately, last week I was seriously considering not coming back here because of the hassle but I am very pleased in the way it has been dealt with.


----------



## venture (Jun 9, 2010)

There are so many people in this forum with a high degree of expertise!  By the time I read a post the experts have already weighed in, and I see no need to contaminate the thread with my inane comments.


----------



## chefrob (Jun 9, 2010)

solaryellow said:


> ..... Since changing over to text only ads I have not seen my browser hijacked by ad or spyware....


ditto!


----------



## chefrob (Jun 9, 2010)

Scarbelly said:


> Rich
> 
> I had the same thing just the other day with the DWTS stars pic I posted with Obama and Palin and you were the only one to respond - sometime it just happens that way  - I thought for sure they would be rollin in the ailes on that one


we were just ignoring you jerry!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mythmaster (Jun 9, 2010)

"despite Mythmaster's claims" WHAT?

Try using Firefox and AdBlockPlus.

I haven't seen an ad in years.  Also, I use Linux, so these retarded afflictions wouldn't affect me even if I were to carelessly let them in.

"Despite" that.
 


solaryellow said:


> And I for one thank you for it. Since changing over to text only ads I have not seen my browser hijacked by ad or spyware. To qualify this, I am a network engineer and security officer for my company and fell victim to browser redirection more than a few times here despite Mythmaster's claims. My linux machines running FireFox never had an issue but my work machines (Windoze doncha know) with IE were hijacked more than once where I was forced to End Task on IE. Unfortunately, last week I was seriously considering not coming back here because of the hassle but I am very pleased in the way it has been dealt with.


----------



## eman (Jun 9, 2010)

Chainsaw,

 It has nothing to do with who is who.

 i have had post that have had zero response and some with many.

Kinda like welcoming new members.

 We have so many joining every day that it gets hard to make sure that you welcome everyone .

 I refuse to make a generic welcome that i could post to every new member.

 I try to welcome at least 2 or 3 every time i log on.

 just keep on smoking and posting.

                                        Bob


----------



## 5lakes (Jun 9, 2010)

I've been reading the posts in this thread with great interest. I gotta say, though, at times I feel the same frustration of the OP. Certainly more with the new forum and loss of a few really great people. I've made posts I thought would generate more responses than they did. Disappointment sets in. I try hard to fit in. This is a great place with great people. I bought Jeff's rub and sauce recipes both to support the site and to see if I liked them as much as everyone else does. I became a premier member to help support, not only the site, but the changeover to the new forum. I've asked questions in other threads that relate to the original post and no answers were forthcoming. I've defended the new forum, even when a lot of criticism was being thrown all around. Still, after spending the money, it seems that I'm not really a part of the "collective". I can also understand the frustration about the off-site links. When I joined, I was under the impression that they were, well... frowned upon. I'd really hate to see SMF become a walking billboard for another group. I signed up for what I can find here.

With all that said, I sit back and think about the things I tried to teach my boy. OK, so he's not really mine, but I did raise him for longer than his biological parents did. We had some tough times, but more importantly great times as well. I tried to teach him, for a lack of better reference, the points of the Boy Scout Oath and Law, things I truly believe in and use to help guide my life as a two time former Scoutmaster, Assistant, and other things. I try, I contribute, I help when I can. Those are the things I want him to learn... try your hardest, be someone's friend, help when someone needs it.

During these times of reflection, I understand that not everyone thinks the same as I do,  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 some will really like or dislike what I post. Also, I understand that I don't post as much as others. One thing that keeps popping into my head is that I see a lot of true friendships here. Witness (forgive me Ron), when RonP got to take a short vacation. I'd bet there were hundreds of well wishes and prayers for him, mine included although I don't know him. Hopefully, some day, I will be able to develop the same kind of friendships many here share. I have them in real life, thinking back to the extra car needed to load all the flowers and balloons from my own "vacation".

Perhaps, in the fullness of time (thanx little guy from Mad Max for the line)
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 I will develop the same kind of friendships with the people here. Then, I will be truly happy.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





In the mean time, I'll continue to smoke meat, take some to my boy, and teach my nephew everything I know and everything I can find here. He loves it as much as I do.

Good, bad or otherwise, you guys are stuck with me. You're all friends I haven't met, yet.  All I ask is that we all remember everyone likes to see responses to their posts, even if the "experts" have already chimed in...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Everyone has something to contribute, whether they've been here since the beginning or just joined a minute a go. Yes, we are a busy site. Let's keep it that way, maybe even pick up the pace and blow all the other sites into the dust!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Just my thoughts...


----------



## TulsaJeff (Jun 9, 2010)

5lakes said:


> I've been reading the posts in this thread with great interest. I gotta say, though, at times I feel the same frustration of the OP. Certainly more with the new forum and loss of a few really great people. I've made posts I thought would generate more responses than they did. Disappointment sets in. I try hard to fit in. This is a great place with great people. I bought Jeff's rub and sauce recipes both to support the site and to see if I liked them as much as everyone else does. I became a premier member to help support, not only the site, but the changeover to the new forum. I've asked questions in other threads that relate to the original post and no answers were forthcoming. I've defended the new forum, even when a lot of criticism was being thrown all around. Still, after spending the money, it seems that I'm not really a part of the "collective". I can also understand the frustration about the off-site links. When I joined, I was under the impression that they were, well... frowned upon. I'd really hate to see SMF become a walking billboard for another group. I signed up for what I can find here.
> 
> With all that said, I sit back and think about the things I tried to teach my boy. OK, so he's not really mine, but I did raise him for longer than his biological parents did. We had some tough times, but more importantly great times as well. I tried to teach him, for a lack of better reference, the points of the Boy Scout Oath and Law, things I truly believe in and use to help guide my life as a two time former Scoutmaster, Assistant, and other things. I try, I contribute, I help when I can. Those are the things I want him to learn... try your hardest, be someone's friend, help when someone needs it.
> 
> ...


Very well said.. kudos!!


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 9, 2010)

I've been here awhile and I have some threads that get responses and some that don't. I think a lot has to do with how busy the site is when you post something if its busy it kinda gets buried pretty quick. I'm here quite a bit and I used to be able to read every thread and now I find it almost impossible to the site has grown so much. I do try to look for threads that have had no responses and reply to them because I feel every thread deserves a reply but I'm sure I miss some. Keep posting and I'll keep trying to get to them all


----------



## chisoxjim (Jun 10, 2010)

figured I should chime in since I was one of the folks whose computer was getting attacked with every visit to SMF, and not on any of the other boards/websites I visit all day.

I started this past Monday popping on here for a few minutes, no virus attacks, and have spent more time on here as the week has progressed.  No weird things going on, and no attacks, computer and net running as it always has, and did when I stopped coming in because of the attacks.  I am guessing whatever frixes have been done behind the scenes are working,  thank you.  

I gotta say I was about to give up on SMF, and leave because of those virus attacks, and the folks chiming in saying it was my work computer, obviously not knowing what they were talking about.


----------



## chainsaw (Jun 10, 2010)

Thanks to everyone for the reality check I didn't mean to whine. I think I am in a rut, you know, ABT's, pulled pork & wings all the time. I really do like the new format too!  I have learned so much here, thanks for your kindenss and support.


----------



## rbranstner (Jun 10, 2010)

chainsaw said:


> Thanks to everyone for the reality check I didn't mean to whine. I think I am in a rut, you know, ABT's, pulled pork & wings all the time. I really do like the new format too!  I have learned so much here, thanks for your kindenss and support.


Its all good. Thats the thing I like about this forum is that everyone is like a big family. Its funny when my brother and I get together now and we talking about people on the forum and posts we have been reading. People wonder who are you talking about one of your buddies in town. I say no one of my buddies on the SMF I belong to. Like someone said you are all friends that I haven't had the chance to meet yet. I to am one of those guys who tries to look for posts that have little to no replies and try to chime in on their thread and give them any advice I can. Once I look through all the low posts then I start going through the rest of them. Everyone Keep on Smoking.


----------



## azrocker (Jun 10, 2010)

I too have posted with little or no response. It is just one of those things. Sometimes I post at weird hours since I work at night. I don't take it personal. I have been rather viciously attacked by a poster (who still posts here) for my use of ingredients. I love to experiment with my rubs. I really took it personal and blocked the poster. Mostly though there are a lot of nice folks here willing to be opened minded and united in the true cause SMOKE! The help and advice has been momentous. I have learned that at times I get many responses and other none. Just the way it goes. BTW I use Firefox and don't really get those malware attacks.Now if I could get the boss to do the same :-)


----------



## TulsaJeff (Jun 10, 2010)

azrocker said:


> I too have posted with little or no response. It is just one of those things. Sometimes I post at weird hours since I work at night. I don't take it personal. I have been rather viciously attacked by a poster (who still posts here) for my use of ingredients. I love to experiment with my rubs. I really took it personal and blocked the poster. Mostly though there are a lot of nice folks here willing to be opened minded and united in the true cause SMOKE! The help and advice has been momentous. I have learned that at times I get many responses and other none. Just the way it goes. BTW I use Firefox and don't really get those malware attacks.Now if I could get the boss to do the same :-)


Ignore is a wonderful thing.. wish I had that in real life
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






There always has to be someone who thinks it's their way or the highway. I have said this from the beginning, make it fun for you and your family, make it taste good for you and your family, and keep it safe per the USDA and who am I to say anything about it.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Jun 10, 2010)

chainsaw said:


> Thanks to everyone for the reality check I didn't mean to whine. I think I am in a rut, you know, ABT's, pulled pork & wings all the time. I really do like the new format too!  I have learned so much here, thanks for your kindenss and support.


No problem.. been there and did that


----------



## sqwib (Jun 10, 2010)

I would like to share my experiences.

I belong to multiple forums, 4 forums just for barbecuing

SMF, BBQ, The Q Joint, The Smoke Ring

Camping Forums

About 5 or so

Audio, ipod, Droid and computers

About another 8

Halloween and Christmas forums

Another 4

You get the point

Anyhow. when I started pop up camping I got really involved in the forum, I met a lot of people, we went to rally's and I learned a lifetime worth of knowledge in few years and in return shared my knowledge as well..

Well anyway there was an ongoing joke about switching to the dark side, (pop up to travel trailer), there were so many Darksiders, like myself, that liked the site so they decided to make a section for them, and it wasn’t the same.

I would post questions on threads and they were never answered, it was very clique' in fact there would be conversations going on between a few that were like a  phone call conversation, I gave it about 6 months then gave up.

A few years later I went back to the pop up forum and now the forum seems like a FAQ section to some website, with the same questions over and over.

I don’t know if the site just got too big or people got lazy and ignorant.

As far as the Darksiders part of the forum there was a definite clique' thing going on and if you didn’t fit in their clique', you were just ignored.

I have not seen this here and hope it never happens or I will move along as I have done in the past.

I can see if someone posted a direct question and there’s like 300 views and no replies, yeah that would p**s me off.

But I would not get upset if there were no replies to a general post… unless of course it had a Q-view.

Like the new format and no viruses

ROCK ON!


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Jun 10, 2010)

TulsaJeff said:


> Ignore is a wonderful thing.. wish I had that in real life
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That says it all right there, Jeff!

I experiment with new seasoning ingredients, and new smoking methods, more in the last year than I ever have, and quite a few members have shown interest in these *new ways* of doing things. I find a few members posting about similar "experimental" methods or rubs, etc, and that's always getting attention on the forums...mostly good responses. I'm open minded and will try almost anything once...twice if I liked it.

The best part of all, is the fact that everyone is sharing these new ideas and bringing them out to the forums to give us all a chance to get off the couch and decide if we want to try it. Or, it may just spark some inspiration for a totally off-the-wall idea that you just can't wait to toss into the smoker.

Any time I discover something I've not tried before, it will be aired here, as we all do things just a little different than the next smoker does.

I'm proud to be a part (however small it may be) of this fine institution of learning and sharing the art of smoked foods. Site problems will happen, and, can and will always be resolved, thanks to all the hard work of the Admin and Mod team.

ROCK ON, SMF!!!

Eric


----------



## jirodriguez (Jun 10, 2010)

chisoxjim said:


> figured I should chime in since I was one of the folks whose computer was getting attacked with every visit to SMF, and not on any of the other boards/websites I visit all day.
> 
> I started this past Monday popping on here for a few minutes, no virus attacks, and have spent more time on here as the week has progressed.  No weird things going on, and no attacks, computer and net running as it always has, and did when I stopped coming in because of the attacks.  I am guessing whatever frixes have been done behind the scenes are working,  thank you.
> 
> I gotta say I was about to give up on SMF, and leave because of those virus attacks, and the folks chiming in saying it was my work computer, obviously not knowing what they were talking about.


Damn! We almost ran him off! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





JUST KIDDING..... Jim you can't leave, cause then I don't have anybody to blame when the wife asks why I had to buy my WSM... lol.

Yeah we all have some posts that seem to catch a lot of attention and get replys, and others that just get one or two. I think a lot of that has to do with how active this forum is. I can spend a few minutes reading at lunch and then by the time I get home those postst are burried 5 or 6 pages back... lol.


----------



## solaryellow (Jun 12, 2010)

mythmaster said:


> "despite Mythmaster's claims" WHAT?
> 
> Try using Firefox and AdBlockPlus.
> 
> ...


Not everyone can control what browser they can use, let alone what plugins they can run.  I can run Firefox at work not to mention any OS I want. However, I run what our users have to use and use the OS our users have to use so I can stay in touch with what their experience is.


----------



## mythmaster (Jun 12, 2010)

I hear you, bro -- sorry I snapped.
 


solaryellow said:


> Not everyone can control what browser they can use, let alone what plugins they can run.  I can run Firefox at work not to mention any OS I want. However, I run what our users have to use and use the OS our users have to use so I can stay in touch with what their experience is.


----------



## pigcicles (Jun 13, 2010)

TulsaJeff said:


> Very well said.. kudos!!


Someone say something about milk chocolate granola bars? I'm hungry ... can ya smoke em or deep fry em in pig fat?


----------



## TulsaJeff (Jun 13, 2010)

PigCicles said:


> Someone say something about milk chocolate granola bars? I'm hungry ... can ya smoke em or deep fry em in pig fat?


Almost anything fried in pig fat is bound to taste good


----------

